# GT-R wagon? :S



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Nissan GT-R Plus Nissan Stagea: It Begins










What we’ve got here, good folks, is a Nissan ‘R35’ GT-R front end, mutilated with science and engineering, and welded to the middle and arse of a M35 Nissan Stagea.

This isn’t the first time the head of a GT-R has been frankensteined onto a Stagea – it’s a popular enough swap in Japan and there are probably a couple in Oz – but it’s surely a first for the all-new GT-R.

Combined with beautiful white paint, low offset, deep-dish rims, and a low ride height, you’d be forgiven if you’ve right this second begun thinking about starting a family just to justify the need for a GT-R wagon.










The real question though is whether the engine bay still bears the GT-R’s monstrous VR38DETT engine.










The Stagea end of this project has also received a GT-R style modified rear bumper, with its huge pipes poking through.

Built by Japanese tuning house Kids Heart (don’t worry, they’ve all got whacky names), this ‘StaGT-R’ is on show at the Nagoya Auto Trend show – if you happen to be in Japan.

Source


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yummy... :drool:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh dear O dear


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Liking that


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

:wavey: I would have one for sure


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd hit that. I could retire the 335D!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

More pics of that sweet Wagon. Built by Kids Heart.


































Also pics to that Nagoya Auto Trend show.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it looks brilliant, good job on the rear end as well
It looks right some how


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

For a family car if that was made by Nissan and was a real GTR estate I think the sales of the M5 Touring and the RS6 would pretty much cease when the order books were opened.

Looks good

Kp


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Insanely gorgeous, that would pretty much be my perfect car.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

*Just wot the doctor order!!!*

This is just wot i need, for my wife, little girl, new baby in july, dog, wheelchair, pushchair, nappie bag, and kitchen sink!

I think the car looks amazing, but a bit Volvo'e at the back!:thumbsup:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd have one of these!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a perfect Fuggles machine...

his beloved Stagea with the new R35:chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic. Would buy that for sure. Although probably my wife would hand me the keys of the Smax


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As said before its the m35 stagea with bodykit to rear and with R35 front . 










Pic of the rear end of a standard M35 Stagea


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

................but a bit Volvo'e at the back!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


 and? 

(Just joking - see my current car.) 

Seriously though I think it would be great. I would even consider replacing my V70R with this and have a pair of GTR 's. 

With young families fast but safe 4wd wagons are the way to go. Other large 4x4's are passe/ unless they can sit 6 or 7 comfortably IMHO.

Anyone of the importers got a price yet?


----------

